# Medical Examination For 489 Visa



## pathobunnybaby (Jul 7, 2018)

Dear All,

I have applied for 489 Visa ( Relative Sponsored) for Victoria.

Request to kindly advise what all medical tests are conducted as part of 489 Visa and also if an applicant is also subjected to physical examination of the body ( such as skin) as part of Medical Examination ?

Your Response in this regard will be very highly appreciated.

Best Regards,
Ankit Prakash


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

501 Medical Examination
502 Chest X-ray Examination
707 HIV test


pathobunnybaby said:


> if an applicant is also subjected to physical examination of the body ( such as skin) as part of Medical Examination ?


Yes. See #17. Physical Examination here (pdf link): *Australian Panel Member Instructions/ Immigration Medical Examinations*


----------



## pathobunnybaby (Jul 7, 2018)

Thanks for a lot your revert.
I would appreciate if you can kindly advise as to what the numbers ( 501,502,707) in front of the three tests represent ?

Regards,
Ankit Prakash


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

pathobunnybaby said:


> Thanks for a lot your revert.
> I would appreciate if you can kindly advise as to what the numbers ( 501,502,707) in front of the three tests represent ?
> 
> Regards,
> Ankit Prakash


Nothing really.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Which option to select for my health declarations in immiaccount for 489 visa as there is no option to select for 489? Only have other options like 189 and other visa options but no 489?


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

BulletAK said:


> Which option to select for my health declarations in immiaccount for 489 visa as there is no option to select for 489? Only have other options like 189 and other visa options but no 489?


Both 190 and 489 have been removed for health declarations, what you shall do is finalising the application. After payment, the system will generate a referral letter with ID for you to arrange the medical.


----------



## pomade2017 (Jul 5, 2018)

what if we want to do medical first?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

pomade2017 said:


> what if we want to do medical first?


You can't unfortunately, changes happened on 1 July 2018.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

rajhan said:


> Both 190 and 489 have been removed for health declarations, what you shall do is finalising the application. After payment, the system will generate a referral letter with ID for you to arrange the medical.


I second that


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

pomade2017 said:


> what if we want to do medical first?


Now ,you can do medical for 189 upfrond (actually you can do for 489/190 as well,but DHA do not recommend, still you can do medicals first selectiong visa class as 189 instead of 489/190 )
so, Pay the visa fee first, then you will be able to do medicals (for 489/190 classess)

DHA recommends do medicals prior to lodge visa for visa classes below,

189 - Skilled – Independent
400 - Temporary Work (Short Stay Specialist)
403 - Temporary Work (International Relations)
407 - Training
408 - Temporary Activity
417 - Working Holiday
461 - New Zealand Citizen Family Relationship (Temporary)
462 - Work and Holiday (Temporary)
476 - Skilled - Recognised Graduate
482 - Temporary Skill Shortage
485 - Temporary Graduate
500 - Student (Temporary)
590 - Student Guardian
600 - Visitor
602 - Medical Treatment


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

pomade2017 said:


> what if we want to do medical first?


Firstly, you cannot.
Secondly, doing medical after payment normally don't cause trouble or delay. There is approx. 3 month gap between lodgement and CO contact/direct grant, arrange a medical in the 3 month is easy, allow 1 week processing time offshore or 3 days onshore.
But if your health condition would be a problem and you already know it, then do it as early as you can. I heard many people have white dots on X-ray result need further examination that cost 2-3 months.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

rajhan said:


> Firstly, you cannot.
> Secondly, doing medical after payment normally don't cause trouble or delay. There is approx. 3 month gap between lodgement and CO contact/direct grant, arrange a medical in the 3 month is easy, allow 1 week processing time offshore or 3 days onshore.
> But if your health condition would be a problem and you already know it, then do it as early as you can. I heard many people have white dots on X-ray result need further examination that cost 2-3 months.


Partly agreed,

You could not tell "3 month gap between lodgement and CO contact"


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

rajhan said:


> Both 190 and 489 have been removed for health declarations, what you shall do is finalising the application. After payment, the system will generate a referral letter with ID for you to arrange the medical.




Many thanks for clarification. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akshit36 (Jul 7, 2018)

*Visa Lodged Mecical to be done*

Dear All

I lodged my visa for subclass 489 on 10th October 2018.
Please share the process of generating medical appointment.
By when shall I be getting details from DHA to undergo medical examination?

Thanks


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

ak****36 said:


> Dear All
> 
> I lodged my visa for subclass 489 on 10th October 2018.
> Please share the process of generating medical appointment.
> ...


Go to your immi account,

open your application 
go to health examination

You will see health examinations required for each application. Click on there and proceed.


----------



## Nomie (Jul 13, 2018)

BulletAK said:


> Go to your immi account,
> 
> open your application
> go to health examination
> ...


Great... :yo:


----------

